# Question:



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2010)

Do any of the BTDT's on here ever deal with Combat Medical Systems out of Fayettenam / outside of Bragg? I was on their site and am looking to purchase gear for our team.

F.M.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 24, 2010)

What would you like to know?

I have dealt with them a few times and have stopped by the shop on a few occasions...


----------



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> What would you like to know?
> 
> I have dealt with them a few times and have stopped by the shop on a few occasions...



If they are squared away / how the gear is, etc....I know they are new / only 2 years old. Just was wondering if you guys liked the service they provide. Thanks bro.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> ...I have dealt with them a few times and have stopped by the shop on a few occasions...



And that FM is high praise from the Crusading Infidel Super Medic...


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 24, 2010)

They are a group of pretty squared away guys looking to meet the needs of the guys on the ground who weigh that with making a profit. They lose points for not providing beer in the showroom like some other guys (Grey Group.)

Everything we have received has been good to go and have had no issues with ordering or receiving goods.

Is there something in particular you are looking for or just a general recommendation?

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2010)

Did somebody mention Beer?


----------



## Muppet (Dec 24, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> They are a group of pretty squared away guys looking to meet the needs of the guys on the ground who weigh that with making a profit. They lose points for not providing beer in the showroom like some other guys (Grey Group.)
> 
> Everything we have received has been good to go and have had no issues with ordering or receiving goods.
> 
> ...



Yea. The chest rig / leg rigs and med. packs. I appreciate the intel. Beer is good.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2010)

Beer is mother's milk, son.

I got to fondle their stuff at SOMA this year, and talk to their reps.  Stuff looks solid, but as mentioned above they had no beer at their display.  Fortunately, the bar was just downstairs.


----------



## AlphaDoc275 (Dec 24, 2010)

The only thing that kept me from going in to check out Grey Group's kit was their signage. (for you other old guys, it looked like it was written by the computer from _War Games_).
Though I have heard some interesting stories about the owner, I have always been partial to Tactical Tailor just off Ft. Lewis.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2010)

TT is more expensive than GG...  but at the moment, TT is closer....  and alas, no beer at TT...


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 24, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Yea. The chest rig / leg rigs and med. packs. I appreciate the intel. Beer is good.
> 
> F.M.



I couldn't really tell you about any of those items as I haven't used them personally.

I will be at Bragg in a couple weeks attending SOCMSS-C and plan on stopping in.  I will be glad to take a look and give you my thoughts on the craftsmanship, etc...

Let me know.

James


----------



## AlphaDoc275 (Dec 25, 2010)

x SF med said:


> TT is more expensive than GG... but at the moment, TT is closer.... and alas, no beer at TT...



Yeah, but for the longest time TT was throwing kit at us like we were sponsored. It kind of took the edge off the price. That was before they started charging to modify their equipment.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 25, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> I couldn't really tell you about any of those items as I haven't used them personally.
> 
> I will be at Bragg in a couple weeks attending SOCMSS-C and plan on stopping in. I will be glad to take a look and give you my thoughts on the craftsmanship, etc...
> 
> ...



Sure. Thanks bro. I appreciate it.

Layne (FM.)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 28, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Did somebody mention Beer?


With bullets and Beans?


----------

